# BOI mobile top up error



## donee (19 Jul 2010)

Hi'
 today i topped up my sons mobile phone through BOI internet banking by €10, although they ask you to confirm the number twice they only ask you to pick the supplier once. i mistakenly thought he was O2 but he was'nt.
the problem is they , BOI, have debited my account but my son did'nt get his credit.
how do i get my money back any ideas?
i know im a thick!
cheers donee


----------



## iscritto (19 Jul 2010)

The money might bounce back as it will not be an active number with O2. If not call O2 and explain. I am sure this kind of thing happens all the time.


----------



## donee (20 Jul 2010)

thanks, i know its only a tenner but itll cost me 20 
down €10 in the bank and ill still have to top him up by €10
thanks


----------



## iscritto (20 Jul 2010)

It can happen so easily as nowadays you can't tell what network people are on by the 08*. I would be very surprised if o2/bank did not have a process set up to deal with this. It might only be €10 but it's your €10.


----------



## Shelleyb (21 Jul 2010)

I made the same mistake a few months ago with BOI. I am vodafone and put 20 euro onto an 02 number in error. BOI told me to call vodafone, vodafone said they could not help me as they had no way of tracing my transaction - I never got my money back!


----------



## Perplexed (21 Jul 2010)

I did the same thing myself, putting credit into my sons' mobile.
Can't remember the service provider but when I called I was told it was a valid number and could not be recalled. 
Upshot was that somebody got €20 credit, thanks to me!
Bank can't really do anything as the funds have gone to the phone company.

Donee you can get the bank to print out the transaction for you....this will have details of the time, date and Vodafone/whoever. Hopefully the phone company will accept this as proof and refund you.


----------



## Stronge (27 Jul 2010)

I did the same last year from my Bank of Ireland a/c.  My daughted had been with Vodaphone but had moved to Meteor.  I got in touch with B/I and they got in touch with meteor and she eventually got the top up. I think I may have also got in touch with Meteor, but she got the money.


----------

